# 5 minute soup? Cucumber and tomato rec



## kadesma (Jul 8, 2005)

Well not really who could be that fast ? Eating it maybe, fixing another story...But it is quick..I love summer and it's bounty of veggies this one is a favorite.
Cucumber and tomato soup with avocado
2-large. cucumbers
4-C. tomato juice
1-C. plain yogurt
1-Tab/ Worcestershire sauce
Dash or 3 of Tobasco
salt and freshly ground pepper
1-large avocado
Peel, cut in half the long way, seed and cut into small chunks the cucumbers. Combine with the tomato juice in a blender. Whirl til smooth. (do this in two batches if need be) Pour into a bowl, whisk in the yogurt, worcestershire, tabasco, salt and pepper. Chill thoroughly. Just before serving, peel and cut avocado into dice, your size large or small, stir into the soup...Serve in chilled bowls..Serves 6-8..I like to put some french bread that has been toasted on one side under the broiler, buttered and topped with pepper jack cheese , til the cheese is bubbly and light brown..yummy..
ENJOY
kadesma


----------

